# Grizzly power feed



## gld (Oct 12, 2018)

My speed control knob will not stay set. It seams to always advances rather than decline at the most inopportune time. So today while searching thru my parts inventory, I found this knob that was just screaming to be on my speed control. The knurls around the circumference was perfect for a flat spring. Hopefully it will now stay put.


----------

